# OH NO!!! Another Oberon watch...



## ljorges (Dec 29, 2009)

Just got an email from Oberon, my black sky dragon cover has shipped.  I think it's gonna go great with my Decalgirl's Koi's happiness skin.  Hoping it's here before the weekend.

Les


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

WOW...  I can't wait to see pictures.  They sound beautiful.


----------



## carebear (Jan 1, 2010)

I am interested in the Oberon sky dragon. Please post pictures. Thanks.


----------



## ljorges (Dec 29, 2009)

The oberon cover with the decalgirl skin and all the Asian flavored screensavers I got off the other threads, makes for a nice combo.

I will definitely post pics of the cover when it gets here.

Les


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

hehe congrats


----------



## vtwin (Jan 7, 2010)

Ljorges - What date did you order it?  I am trying to figure out the backlog.  I am anxiously awaiting mine


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

waiting!


----------



## ljorges (Dec 29, 2009)

vtwin said:


> Ljorges - What date did you order it? I am trying to figure out the backlog. I am anxiously awaiting mine


Ordered it on December 24th.

Les


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

I can't wait to see the combo!


----------



## ljorges (Dec 29, 2009)

Estimated delivery date......1/19/10.

Les


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Tomorrow is 1/19/10


----------



## ljorges (Dec 29, 2009)

Fedex dropped of my cover today!!! I think it looks great. Very classic and subdued!










Here is my kindle inside. Decalgirl's Koi's Happiness Skin
A koi screensaver










I'm very happy today!!!

Les


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

That looks great -- I love your cover! Congrats!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful combo!


----------



## ljorges (Dec 29, 2009)

I must say that all talk about the quality of these covers was dead on!!!  Built incredibly well and looks great! I couldn't be more pleased.

Les


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh ya! The quality is indescribable! Now I want a journal and I don't journal! ha ha! I am tempted to get the checkbook cover. I just love this! 

The pewter is also wonderful. I bought the Celtic amulet and it's great. They also sent me a charm (I dunno why) and it too, is lovely I will put it on my charm bracelet. I would love to affix it to the Da Vinci case, but dunno how. 

If anyone is in doubt about Oberon, fear not - they are well worth the cost! What better way to protect our expensive Kindles!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ginny, Oberon sends the extra little charms as a gift. I love adding them to my bungee. It makes it easier to remove it from the button for me.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Very, very nice!!


----------



## Stellamaz (Aug 12, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> Oh ya! The quality is indescribable! Now I want a journal and I don't journal!


HAHA! Neither do (did) I, but ... since getting my Oberon K2 cover in November (gingko, red, velcro), I decided I had to have SOMETHING else by them, because I fell in love immediately with their product and workmanship.

So, on January 3 I ordered a small journal cover (roof of heaven, purple) ... and received notification yesterday that it has shipped; it should be delivered next Monday. I can't wait to get it!

Now I'm trying to figure out which checkbook cover I want .... yep, I am definitely addicted.


----------



## ljorges (Dec 29, 2009)

Just put the little charm on the Oberon bungee...makes it so much easier to to take the bungee off the clasp.

Thanks,

Les



Cobbie said:


> Here are the directions on how to put your charm on your Oberon bungee. Careful with the sharp point of the metal. Take out the stiff plastic insert before starting.


----------

